# TRUE COST of Upland Hunting ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I do not want 2 KNOW ! find the right breeder 4 a gun dog pup - so many hours of training - hunt tests & field trials - birds 2 train with - road trips - guns & gear - learn how 2 shoot - this list is endless ! BUT !!!!!! the PERFECT POINT - the PERFECT SHOT - the PERFECT bird 2 HAND !! PRICELESS !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM Its only money.
Money is not red, wrinkly, or have puppy breath.
Money does not pile up with you on the couch when you feel bad.
Money does not greet you at the door.
Money does not love you back, like these red dogs do.
Its not what's the cost of hunting with these dogs, its what you miss if you don't. 

Such a wonderful companion, and hunter rolled into one red package.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - as I told a friend 5yrs ago when he got a GSP - sell your golf clubs - give up your gym membership - you will never wear dress cloths after work or on weekends - build a mud room - buy shells by the flat - burrs & stick tights become away of life - the seasons are based on what you and the pup can do - Brett called after a week with the new pup - all of the advice is coming TRUE !!!!!!


----------

